# RAC and anesthesia



## TTcpc (Oct 22, 2009)

The management at the billing office that I work for are concerned (rightfully so) about the RAC audits starting in our area.  They are interested in auditing anesthesia due to the high dollar amount of the claims and their tie to the surgical claims which they heard would be of particular interest to the RAC auditors.  
I have just started doing the coding and billing for anesthesia claims for them about 3 months ago and I am concerned as a CPC what impact a claim that is audited prior to my coming on board will affect me/us as there have been some concerns come up already which I have tried to resolve.  I just don't want to end up in hot water over something that was before my time.  

Is there any audit tool for auditing anesthesia claims that I can use to help make sure that we are complaint?


----------

